# Professional Sports Photographer



## IDLaxStar

I was wondering if there are any people on here who are professional sports photographers that could shed some light on the profession for me. I was wondering basically how you got to where you are. Did you go to college and what kind of degree did you get. Also how did you get your job. Did you just apply for it and get it or did you work your way up from somewhere. Also what are my chances of becoming a professional sports photographer. I love sports and I love photography, so i think it would be awesome to satisfy both of those things at once, but i just don't know if i have any chance of becoming one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## iAstonish

Its not an easy field to get into, due to the large amount of photographers out there.

Right now I am a college student and am working for an ESPN affiliate to cover NCAA sports, so I am in no way a professional sports photographer yet, but I do believe getting involved and "connections" play a vital role in a field like this.


----------



## IDLaxStar

How did you become an ESPN affliate?


----------



## BKMOOD

I am not a professional sports photographer but I do shoot sports for a couple colleges in town.  I'm entering my 3rd year doing this.

While you're out trying to figure out how to break into sports photography, go out on weekends and shoot as much sports as you can.  Build your portfolio.  The first thing an employer is going to ask for is your portfolio.

Get out and shoot anything that moves!


----------



## IDLaxStar

I will make sure I do that. The only thing that sucks is that I'm always the one playing in the games haha. But there is a lacrosse tourney this weekend that I will try to get some shots when I'm not playing. Then i will post them up in a new topic for some c&c. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## kajiki

The old adage, 'it's not what you know, but who you know' springs to mind.


----------



## droberts3

The easiest way is to get envolved with local publications, and try submitting to amatuer magazines and websites


----------



## epp_b

> ...but I do believe getting involved and "connections" play a vital role in a field like this.





> The old adage, 'it's not what you know, but who you know' springs to mind.



I have come to believe that, to shoot professionally and steadily for a large company, being lucky enough to have the right connections is the only thing that's really important.  Forget your portfolio; forget actually having any talent.  This is why you see crappy photographers as working "professionals".

Sorry for the rant.

_(just to counter-balance my rant: yes, I am aware that there are some truly talented and original artists who are working professionals)_


----------



## Insanity

IDLaxStar said:


> I will make sure I do that. The only thing that sucks is that I'm always the one playing in the games haha. But there is a lacrosse tourney this weekend that I will try to get some shots when I'm not playing. Then i will post them up in a new topic for some c&c. Thanks for the advice though.




I see a helmet cam in your future.... set up a laptop outside the play area, have the camera automatically take pictures at a certain rate. Send the image to the laptop... sort later.

I have no idea if it's possible... but it would be awesome.


----------



## LBPhotog

kajiki said:


> The old adage, 'it's not what you know, but who you know' springs to mind.



I couldn't agree more!  Just got a phone call to shoot UNH vs. UVM in the Hockey East quarterfinals because someone knew someone I know and they suggested I get the phone call ...


----------



## IDLaxStar

Yeah. So photography definitely isn't a career path you should put all your eggs in the basket to become one.


----------



## iAstonish

IDLaxStar said:


> Yeah. So photography definitely isn't a career path you should put all your eggs in the basket to become one.



I wouldn't say that. Just know what you're getting into.


----------



## LuminatX

iAstonish said:


> IDLaxStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. So photography  definitely isn't a career path you should put all your eggs in the  basket to become one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that. Just know what you're getting into.
Click to expand...


your kinda right, its not a career that you can just go to college and get into, so I've found.
Connections plays a big part, so start small and work your way up


----------



## nb_ken

epp_b said:


> I have come to believe that, to shoot professionally and steadily for a large company, being lucky enough to have the right connections is the only thing that's really important. Forget your portfolio; forget actually having any talent. This is why you see crappy photographers as working "professionals".
> 
> Sorry for the rant.
> 
> _(just to counter-balance my rant: yes, I am aware that there are some truly talented and original artists who are working professionals)_


 
I see you put "professionals" in quotes. I would too. The rest of your rant depends on how you define "professional".

If you're talking about someone hired by some throwaway fanzine to cover a game for $30, then you're right, you can see some pretty crappy work. That, however, is a very good way to get credintialed, build up a body of work and, yes, get to know people.

If you define "professional" as someone getting a good rate to make pictures for a mainstream magazine or website, then you're only partially right. Yes, who you know makes a big difference. But you'd better be a hell of a shooter before you even try to get that job. An editor would be foolish to hire his brother in law if his images weren't big league. Especially if he's got a dozen big leaguers applying for every assignment he's got. 

If you are applying for that kind of a gig, you'd better be prepared. Editors don't like to have their time wasted, so if you finagle an interview and come in and show crap, he'll remember that. You may not get another chance.

If you want to be a pro sports shooter, you'd better know in your bones that you have to be a sports shooter. If you're the least bit ambivilent about the business or the lifestyle or your ability or the money, then dial back your ambitions. You're competing for too-few jobs against individuals who have no such reservations.


----------



## wescobts

As others have said, shoot a lot, then shoot some more :mrgreen: A friend of mine is a "pro" he makes his living as a 24/7 hardly ever home sports photographer. He told me at the bar once that a good business degree goes farther than a degree in photography, it all about the business. Once you develop the skills and talent to capture what sells, the easy part is done. It's having enough gas money or plane fare, or keeping the lights on, that's what is hard. Then he looked me in the eye and said he's broke and could I pick up the beer and burgers we had just had.


----------



## redtippmann

Thanks OP for making this thread! I too was wondering what it takes to be a sports photographer. Just started this winter taking sports photos and its now my favorite thing to shoot!


----------



## SnapLocally

I started a school where there was none.


----------



## CNCO

i can say that everyone here would love to wake up in the morning and head to the superbowl to shoot photos for espn. with that being said its realistically not going to happen(although i wish you luck). photography is a great hobby and i enjoy it. love it!


----------



## SouthLand

I started by doing a lot of "freebies" and $25-$30 a game for parents at the local high schools. I now run a website for local high school sports coverage and every now and then I get a shot in the local rag. All I get is credit, but it's cool.

Football season is the busiest of course. I shoot next to the guys that have 10K-15K rigs and I just blend in. :er:  It just takes time and word of mouth. Plus, I would say it's about 75% who you know.

Good luck! We all need that!


----------

